#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > [資料] 木柵動物園金園長專文。

## 斯冰菊

本狼今年植樹節有幸在學校聆聽現任木柵動物園園長金仕謙的演說，與會的本狼獲益良多，也扭轉不少對動物園的負面印象。

以下是本狼今晚找到的金園長將近十年前的資料，當時他還是園內獸醫主任，歡迎各位友獸一起來了解唷！！！ :wuffer_laugh: 

動物頭號公敵--金仕謙

    發布機關:臺北市立動物園
    張貼日:95年元月26日 14:07:00

臺北市立動物園裏動物眼中的「公敵」代表──獸醫室主任金仕謙，早在獸醫學系不受人重視的年代，就捨棄父親對他的期望-國防醫學院醫學系，毅然決定在進入台灣大學就讀的第二年，轉讀獸醫學系，一心只為圓拯救動物的夢。

金仕謙從臺大獸醫系畢業後，在臺大動物醫院經歷四年內科和四年外科的歷練。88年轉往動物園獸醫室服務，從小動物的臨床工作，轉到野生動物醫療，這麼大的轉變，在面對野生動物各種不同習性、長相、體型大小……的動物，好奇地問他「哪一種動物最危險？」「智商高又靈活的黑猩猩最難搞……」，「哪一種動物醫療最困難？」「不論體型大小，各有各的難處……」。

最近剛幫長頸鹿接生的金主任，回憶在動物園的日子裏，經歷過幾次特別難忘的大事件，治療亞洲象馬蘭是動物園第一次麻醉大象，搶救大象林旺皮毛標本與時間競賽的過程，民眾跳入獅子欄舍平安落幕等，幾次家喻戶曉超大事件的發生，都讓金仕謙永生難忘。

從小，金仕謙就感覺人類倍受寵愛，但動物生病卻沒有人幫忙，每逢年節桌上擺的總是自己親手養大的「寵物雞」。小學五年級時蹲在舊書攤看完「大地之歌」之後，了解獸醫可以幫助生病的動物，當大家還懵懵懂懂地在作文裡「我的志願」──寫著要當總統、科學家……時，金仕謙就已經決定要當一個照顧生病動物的獸醫了。

早在民國65年，翡翠水庫還沒興建前，每到夏天枯水季來臨，新店溪的河床總會因水量下降而乾涸。因此每到暑假到新店溪畔拯救困在即將乾掉的泥沼中的小魚兒，拯救瀕死的小魚，成了金仕謙暑期活動中的第一要務，救起的小魚兒被他放置在用泥土和石頭堵住家裡的水溝草草圍成的小水塘，就成為小魚而躲避乾旱的新家。從觀察動物進食、排泄、體色的變化等，開啟了他心中對野生動物迷人的奧秘探索的窗。

在參加大學迎新會時，聽著學姊、學長還在討論未來如何決定自己的方向，金仕謙在成為大學新鮮人前，就已經決定成為救治動物的獸醫，為人生不二的選擇。或許是從小就養過許多種的小動物吧！第一次參與研究計畫時，還因為把分配給他的小烏頭翁養得太胖，使所蒐集的數據資料變成極端值，不能與其他小烏頭翁的資料一併統計。

動物跟人一樣，平安、健康、快樂就是幸福，但所有吃五穀雜糧的動物（包括人），都難免會有不舒服的時候，人會說話、喊痛，而動物需要靠褓母細心地觀察發現異狀，並代為向醫師描述病徵。因此，面對著容易緊張、怕人的野生動物，如何有效與準確地早期診斷治療，一直是金仕謙行醫生涯中最大的挑戰。金主任在動物園被派岀國培訓觀摩學習，引進先進動物園動物訓練的概念，出國觀摩後，極力主張進行「動物醫療訓練」，讓動物習慣某些部位的肢體接觸，方便將來不可預期的醫療工作，藉由長期的「動物訓練」改善緊張的醫病關係。

雖然動物看到獸醫總是躲的遠遠的，金仕謙主任想告訴所有想成為獸醫的朋友們，要成為稱職的獸醫，一定要對動物有耐心、愛心。當然也不是每次都能將動物救活，但是沉浸在失敗的懊悔、挫折中是沒有用的。如果能從每一次挫折中反省檢討，不要讓同樣的錯誤再發生，動物的犧牲都能是有意義的。「有失就有得」是金主任面對挫折心中所堅採的信念。

金仕謙小檔案
中名：金仕謙
學名：臺北市立動物園獸醫室主任(現為園長)
棲息地：台北縣新店地區(現之新北市新店區)
身高：183公分
體重：持續成長、努力控制中(控制成果不佳。)
家庭狀況：一夫一妻、終身配對
繁殖：三個壯丁

【金園長原文連結】：http://www.zoo.gov.taipei/ct.asp?xIt...2735&mp=104031

至於當晚演講實況，本狼會於這幾天撰寫於下文回覆。敬請期待！！！ :wuffer_laugh: 

後記：幾天=20天，本狼真是難堪哪！！！ :狐狸冷汗:

----------


## 斯冰菊

過了這麼久才來更新，在此先向各位友獸致歉。 :wuffer_frown: 

今年3月12日，星期四，在那天之前一兩個星期，本狼就瞥見這學期某系安排的演講活動；3月12日就是金園長的場子，其實在去年年底以及之前很多次金園長就來過學校，只是直到這一次本狼才有機會聆聽這位台灣最著名動物園管理者的講座。

上了二樓進入會議室，本狼挑了第一排的位置準備洗耳恭聽；入座後不知道過了多久，金園長進來了，還有該系的教授等工作獸員一同入場。該場次的題目是「動物園的教育意義」。想當然爾，第一次得知這個主題，本狼不由得感到可笑；動物園有教育意義？ :wuffer_arou: 本狼想應該沒有學校想安排莘莘學子冒著被攻擊的風險到關人類的監獄參觀，可是囚禁動物同胞的煉獄卻是超級熱門？ :wuffer_pissed: 著實怪哉！！！

金園長的投影片準備相當豐富，接近100張，並且張張都是圖文並茂，講解頗為生動。其中他有講到其他國家的動物園經驗，光是根據本狼所知就有奧地利、英國和羅剎國三國有動物交換計劃。縱使整場演講都沒有提到狼，不過金園長倒是有提到丹丹──受傷後在動物園休養的丹頂鶴，後來丹丹的命運頗為悲慘，他在韓國首爾大公園撞到巨型鳥籠的鋼架導致左翼骨折過世。 :wuffer_bawl: 除此之外，去年營救的金門歐亞水獺兄弟大金、小金也在投影片裡面當作動物園援救動物同胞的案例。

另外，金園長還有準備1986年動物園從圓山(原本天文台也在那裡。)遷到木柵的影片，當時為了訓練長頸鹿脖子不會撞到路牌、天橋或紅綠燈，每次到了有這些設施的路口，工作獸員都會將有嫩葉的樹枝放低，讓長頸鹿跟著低頭。除此之外，已故的「一代榮民」林旺爺爺，當年還曾經發生過誤以為新園的大象造型電話亭是馬蘭本象的趣事。

而嗥到最近兩年動物園最受人類歡迎的當然是熊貓圓仔，撇開政治不談，根據金園長的嗥法，當年熊貓來台以及圓仔誕生成為園內申請高科技健檢儀器的絕佳良機。而這些健檢儀器當然不只用在熊貓身上，也用在別的動物身上。

演講結束後，本狼詢問專業獸醫出身的他印象最深刻的一次醫療經驗為何？(原先想強硬質問動物園有何教育意義的提問因為演講過程中的部分釋疑，本狼決定揚棄不問。)金園長想了想之後回答：「應該是最近的長頸鹿生產。」他說最近有隻小長頸鹿在園內誕生，但是她都不會吃樹葉，後來全力搶救還是宣告不治。金園長認為這表示就算人類科技再怎麼進步，有時候遇上自然的新陳代謝依舊無可奈何，這點本狼京兆分同意。

聆聽金園長的演說之後，本狼縱使對動物園還是有負面印象，卻能開始體會工作獸員的辛苦與不得已；將動物囚禁以供娛樂這是全人類的共業，倘若能漸進式廢除動物園或有動物表演的馬戲團，和立即性強制廢除殊途同歸，也許這樣人類也比較能接受。而本狼在這場演講當中最大的收穫就是：別單單只以個狼的觀點來當作評判世界的標準，多聽多看多接觸拓展視野，方能心懷世界並欣然融入，最終體會身為大自然以及奧妙宇宙一份子的幸福。

最後，歡迎各位友獸踴躍回覆唷！！！ :wuffer_laugh: 

                                                                                           北極凍狼    斯冰菊    摯書

                                                                                                 狼版12年7月20日    22:15

----------

